# Anubias Species Sizes?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Size would be determined by age as well as species.
This plant...








now measures about 1.5"x 3" and I have two smaller ones which came from it.
The leaves are now about the size of a dime so no difference there or very little.
If you want sizes of all of them you likely will need to search for a sale site to get a list of names and search those. 
Some plants just have multiple stems around a center. Others have one straight stem 
while still others tend for the stem to branch.
Anubias do that horrizontaly. But they keep getting bigger as they get older.
Saying more info is needed on what you mean by size. Leaf size ?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anubias
^ great source has a lot fo species

a few of mine.. leaf size measurements but you get an idea for plant size


----------



## todvan (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far. Mainly, I am looking for typical heights these plants will reach so I can have some foreground, some mid, some background.

I have nana - some are small, some are medium (from 2-5" tall). I also have a very large anubias that is at least 12" tall with big leaves - I am trying to figure out what it is. 

But other varieties that I am looking at are: afzelii, frazeri, and coffeefolia - any guesses on approximate heights for these? Thanks!


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm no pro, but I believe frazeri gets taller. I have coffeefolia (my favorite), and it stays pretty compact.


----------

